
There are only 10 days to accomplish change - fabianuribe
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/investigations/2019/08/15/twitter-data-shows-we-quickly-stop-talking-about-mass-shootings-like-dayton-el-paso/1984989001/
======
Causality1
I was really hoping for more out of this article. I expected a thoughtful
analysis of many different types of "shock events" and how they rise and fade
from public consciousness. Instead it's focused solely on three mass shooting
incidents and how long Twitter kept talking about them. Lazy.

